
Edward Snowden: a right to privacy is the same as freedom of speech - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2015/may/22/edward-snowden-rights-to-privacy-video
======
markrages
auto-playing video!

------
robgibbons
Well said, Ed!

